# Dartford Crossing



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Came home from Abbey Wood Caravan Club site (highly recommended, great security) yesterday via the tunnel. Only just squeezed through the toll booth - about 1" each side of mirrors! Was asked "are you towing a car?". Answered truthfully (yes) but still only charged 2 quid. Considering the outrageous charge for the M6 toll, thought that was fair.


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Very fair. Have not used the M6 toll, how much is it?

I know what you mean about the toll booth lane, it frightens me each time even though I know I got through without problem last time.


----------



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

If you use the first (left most booth north or south) that accommodates wide loads so there is no trouble unless you are a lefty then the co pilot has to pay.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Went over the bridge (South Bound) and paid the same as a car £! in Jan this year

Ian


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

thanks altair for advice re left lane. always happy for copilot to pay! unfortunately no longer accept pre-decimalisation coins or white fivers. (actually no longer white, have gone mildewed).


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

*Dartford Tunnel Toll*

Have used the tunnel frequently, only ever been charged £1. Used to get the cash for a van ready, but now just proffer £1. They peer inside a much as they can through the side window. I expect they are checking I am not carrying a commercial load.

Expect your £2 consisted of £1 for motorhome + £1 for car. Never use the toll road for the M6. I reckon the old road is much clearer since so much of the traffic is diverted via the toll road. Not had any problems either for this stretch of road, and have used it on a number of occasions since the toll opened.

Happy touring
Louise


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

When we came back from France, through the Dartford tunnel, some t**ser HGV drove right along side me and stayed level with me all the way, even when I eased off... talk about having to concentrate... if one of us had straying into the other, the results would of been disasterous.

Last time we went through, it was totally different, nice and quiet, so didn't feel so much on edge.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Crazy arn't they, as we approached one car decided the queue four booths to his left was shorter and somehow appeared to go sideways cutting everyone up to get there. They should call it Le Mans Tunnel

stew


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

or la womans tunnel?


----------



## 99368 (May 23, 2006)

well, here's one for you, I went through over the bridge and back through the tunnel as a van towing a caravan last week and they charged me £3.60 (or £3.80, I can't quite remember) for each trip! 

Jen x :roll:


----------

